# Chandler



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I don't know what to say anymore. The addiction is taking over.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Love him!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm stealing him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! He's very beautiful!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I'm stealing him!


 :O


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire might get him first! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's lovely! Is that a dt?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> He's lovely! Is that a dt?


 Yup!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no, I must figure out where you live and get there before MrV and CR....You have my dream betta right there! I've ALWAYS wanted an HM/DT in JUST that color!
:lol:


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Oh no, I must figure out where you live and get there before MrV and CR....You have my dream betta right there! I've ALWAYS wanted an HM/DT in JUST that color!
> :lol:


On the opposite half of the country from Washington!
He was the only not red betta on the shelf, so he definitely stuck out!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! I'm so jealous of you guys! All I have are boring VT and CT's here at my stores!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, my petco has a whole bunch of vts and cts, not that many dts. Mostly the cts are the ones always gone first. All my male bettas are dts, though.  They're my favorite.
Petsmart only has vts everytime I check.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely not! This one is /mine/! Well.... not really... but he will be soon x3 I'll make sure of that...

And Deltas are my favorite too x3 So prettyy....


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Silly me thought I would actually get to keep my fish that I bought and named!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Indeed, silly you. You should've known that showing such a beautiful boy was bound to get him stolen


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Indeed, silly you. You should've known that showing such a beautiful boy was bound to get him stolen


 You'd have a headstart on everyone though as I live in Illinois!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW cute pretty! I dont have a delta yet.... if i see one like that GUNNA SNAG IT!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha! Oh, the luck!


----------



## melisw13 (Sep 23, 2009)

So pretty!!!

This might be a silly question, and I'm sorry for thread jacking, but what do vts, cts and dts mean? I'm still very new to everything Betta!! LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So gorgeous. I'm looking for a yellow male next. 

Congrats.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty. 8)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D: Nooo!
Ugh, when will they invent a way to poof from one place to another instantly! I must figure it out before CR gets there!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh......

I.... want...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

melisw13 said:


> So pretty!!!
> 
> This might be a silly question, and I'm sorry for thread jacking, but what do vts, cts and dts mean? I'm still very new to everything Betta!! LOL


They're the different tail types. 

VT= Veiltail, the most common type of betta.
CT= Crowntail, the second most common type of betta.
DT= Can mean two different things, depending on who you talk to. Some people use it as Delta tail, while others use it for double tails. 
DBT= Double tail, sometimes called DT
HM= Halfmoon, usually the most expensive type of betta.
OHM= Over halfmoon, a type of Halfmoon in which their finnage goes over 180 degrees.
PK= Plakat, a betta which has shorter fins, much like a female's.

... I think that's all


----------



## oodLes (Sep 23, 2009)

Whoa, awesome colour, he'd look great in a black tank with some black stones to contrast him!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

oodLes said:


> Whoa, awesome colour, he'd look great in a black tank with some black stones to contrast him!


 You're quite right, he probably would really pop with dark substrate! But for now he has sand as he's in a community tank.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Another picture.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great tank!


----------

